# Inexpensive Fix for oversize Fuel Tank Holes.



## chainsawdave (Jan 2, 2020)

I bought a Husqvarna 128LD Edger cheap at a Thrift Store. Apparently a previous owner/"fixer" drilled 2 oversize (13/64) inch holes for Fuel Lines in the Fuel Tank. All normally-sized Fuel Line material that I know of is too small (on Outside Diameter) for these holes. To get it running correctly I need to make a tight fit into these holes for the Fuel Supply Line and (especially) for the Pressure Line. 

Does anybody know about a type of bushing, grommet or other cheap solution for this (other than buying a New or Used Fuel Tank)? I am pretty good at fabricating small parts (a small compressible bushing if necessary) but need ideas about what to use as a starting material...

Another approach would be to drill-out the 2 holes even larger (to make a tight fit to next larger Fuel Line material) then use mini ZipTies to clamp to Carburetor and In-Tank Fuel Filter (because the Inside Diameter of the Fuel Line material would be too large). But that gets to be a really jury-rigged solution...so I would like to avoid.

A third approach would be to plug the 2 holes and drill correct-size holes. Again, this is ugly...

Thanks for any inputs/ideas.


----------



## chainsawdave (Jan 2, 2020)

Wait!! I think I found the solution. There is a Fuel Line size that I haven't used before (or at least not in recent memory)--it is 1/4 O.D. and 1/8 I.D. The 1/4 inch O.D. is 16/64 which I suspect will be a tight (but good) squeeze in a 13/64 hole.

Unfortunately my local hardware store is out of stock on this size so I will have to wait about a week until more arrives.

Meanwhile, can anybody tell me if 13/64 is the correct Hole Diameter for a 1/4 (16/64) inch fuel line?


----------

